# 19 Litre Bottled Water



## muttervonzwei (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello. Are there any places in the Duesseldorf area that sells large bottles of water for hot/cold water dispensers? home/office use. The bottles we use now are 19Litre bottles - and I cannot seem to find a distributor on the web.

Many thanks,


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

muttervonzwei said:


> Hello. Are there any places in the Duesseldorf area that sells large bottles of water for hot/cold water dispensers? home/office use. The bottles we use now are 19Litre bottles - and I cannot seem to find a distributor on the web.
> 
> Many thanks,


It's not something the average household would use. We just use tap water or if we want fizz, 1/1.5/2 litre bottles.

I once had to research suppliers in Berlin for my employer and in the end we dropped the idea because it was too expensive and too much hassle.


----------

